# Diy co2 reactor



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Thinking of making my own and was wondering if anyone else on here has done it. I have a 135gal aquarium with a 40 gallon sump and dont really care for the sprite look. Curious what others have done.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------

